# A new Creature?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Phibes has posted this.....


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=341208


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

YES!!!!! I wasn't sure they would announce the next monster since The Bride & Franky are still forthcoming, but this makes me very happy. :woohoo:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Wow! I am so behind on getting kits. I hate living sometimes in Mexico!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Great to see a new Creature and I had a feeling he might be next.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Matthew Green said:


> Wow! I am so behind on getting kits. I hate living sometimes in Mexico!


Mexico, you should try living in the UK, just seen an advert for a new company called Aurora, going to produce monster kits or something!!!!!, I depend on sites like this to keep up with whats new, really dont know how I managed before, so much to chose from so little money


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The new kit looks fantastic indeed! Any one know who sculped the Creature and Julie?


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

HabuHunter32 said:


> The new kit looks fantastic indeed! Any one know who sculped the Creature and Julie?


Adam the Creature kid


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

As great as it is to see a new creature I think this is worth pointing out....does anyone else think the shoulders and arms don't look quite right....and maybe the face is slightly too skinny?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> As great as it is to see a new creature I think this is worth pointing out....does anyone else think the shoulders and arms don't look quite right....and maybe the face is slightly too skinny?


Yes, and yes. Adam Dougherty has quite possibly sculpted the Creature more than any other character at this point in his career, and if time, budget, and licensing agreements permit I'm sure he'll refine the sculpt to make it as accurate as he can (assuming, of course, Universal doesn't fowl things up like they usually do by insisting on an inferior sculpt).


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Is this definitely a Julie Adams likeness or a generic female? It's kind of hard to tell from the sculpt pics...


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tanis-uk said:


> Adam the Creature kid


Makes sense! Thanks. Looks good to me!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yes, and yes. Adam Dougherty has quite possibly sculpted the Creature more than any other character at this point in his career, and if time, budget, and licensing agreements permit I'm sure he'll refine the sculpt to make it as accurate as he can (assuming, of course, Universal doesn't fowl things up like they usually do by insisting on an inferior sculpt).





Glad I'm not the only one who noticed it as I'm not someone who likes to pick faults as soon as something new's announced. 

It's a bit hard to describe but the arms look too cylindrical and weak at the top...and perhaps the shoulders look a bit narrow too.....as if he has flexible piping for arms.

Hopefully as you say it'll be fixed.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> As great as it is to see a new creature I think this is worth pointing out....does anyone else think the shoulders and arms don't look quite right....and maybe the face is slightly too skinny?


Careful there mate


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

geoffdude said:


> Careful there mate





Careful?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Careful?


Just a heads up... from times past. Once model issues start getting discussed, it can be a harbinger.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> As great as it is to see a new creature I think this is worth pointing out....does anyone else think the shoulders and arms don't look quite right....and maybe the face is slightly too skinny?


Based on this picture, which looks to have inspired the kit, I would say the proportions are accurate!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> Based on this picture, which looks to have inspired the kit, I would say the proportions are accurate!




There's this one as well ...........


http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2418/2218287605_1601516a66_o.jpg


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

geoffdude said:


> Just a heads up... from times past. Once model issues start getting discussed, it can be a harbinger.



Maybe you're right. Maybe we should only point out the positive things.

Here's some positive things anyway....

Nice pose

Nice choice of subject

We get a woman too

It's a new creature kit!

:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm definitly getting a Moebius Creature and BOF kit when it comes out and Hope Moebius does a Yagher Wolfman:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

RSN said:


> Based on this picture, which looks to have inspired the kit, I would say the proportions are accurate!


I agree! Looks perfectly fine to me....


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I like it!
And the BoF dual kit is awesome as well.
Will definitely get at least two of each.


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

Tanis-uk said:


> Mexico, you should try living in the UK, just seen an advert for a new company called Aurora, going to produce monster kits or something!!!!!, I depend on sites like this to keep up with whats new, really dont know how I managed before, so much to chose from so little money


I share your pain


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I was reading the other night that the Creature's going to have a choice of arms..which sounds cool.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

To be fair to the sculptor and to those of you who think the shoulders look funny, the photo is suffering from a bit of "fish eye" distortion from the camera lens being too close to the subject. The girl's waist is bulging towards the camera a bit, and the extremities of the figure (the head and feet) are pushed back a bit, making them look smaller.

I betcha it looks fine in reality.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> To be fair to the sculptor and to those of you who think the shoulders look funny, the photo is suffering from a bit of "fish eye" distortion from the camera lens being too close to the subject. The girl's waist is bulging towards the camera a bit, and the extremities of the figure (the head and feet) are pushed back a bit, making them look smaller.
> 
> I betcha it looks fine in reality.




I've looked at a few different photos of the sculpture and I'd say the shoulders definitely look a bit weak and narrow (look at the photo I posted in post 17) and also the tops of the arms look a bit odd to me. It looks as if they taper in at the top inside where they meet the top of his torso....making his arms look as if they're hanging there and lack a bit of muscle. A bit hard to describe. 

I know this is a silly puppet but the way the arms join the torso on the sculpture reminds me of the arms on this puppet.......



http://www.thetoynook.com/images/Robert_Lee_puppet.jpg


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

you can list all the "issues with the sculpt that you like, but the upshot is that this is the BEST creature model kit to come out since the horizon, and it may be better than that. (with adam having the chance to do an official version of his favorite character, how could it be anything but top of the line?)


----------



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

razorwyre1 said:


> you can list all the "issues with the sculpt that you like, but the upshot is that this is the BEST creature model kit to come out since the horizon, and it may be better than that. (with adam having the chance to do an official version of his favorite character, how could it be anything but top of the line?)


I agree.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

It looks amazing.


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

I want to pitch in here, Im really glad you guys are liking the sculpt. I can't give out any reason why the arms look the way they do. Most of it is the photo, but there is a reason for it. Iv been reading comments about the face being too narrow as well. The reason for that is his mouth is open and his chin and gills are inflated, yes if you watch the movie because the mask is foam latex it stretched when benny opened his mouth making it more narrow. More so in some shots then in others. But I assure you guys I went the extra mile with this sculpt and even added all the zippers and snaps to the suite. This sculpt is about as close to the original land suit your gona find in any scale as well as trying to incorporate an aurora feel to the model. All i can say is just be patient till more pics come to light. Then you can really see what is going on in this sculpt. But I really do appreciate your guys critiques and remarks about the sculpt, honesty is the best policy in my book and I always welcome it. Thanks you again guys! Adam Dougherty (The KreatureKid)


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kreaturekid said:


> I want to pitch in here, Im really glad you guys are liking the sculpt. I can't give out any reason why the arms look the way they do. Most of it is the photo, but there is a reason for it. Iv been reading comments about the face being too narrow as well. The reason for that is his mouth is open and his chin and gills are inflated, yes if you watch the movie because the mask is foam latex it stretched when benny opened his mouth making it more narrow. More so in some shots then in others. But I assure you guys I went the extra mile with this sculpt and even added all the zippers and snaps to the suite. This sculpt is about as close to the original land suit your gona find in any scale as well as trying to incorporate an aurora feel to the model. All i can say is just be patient till more pics come to light. Then you can really see what is going on in this sculpt. But I really do appreciate your guys critiques and remarks about the sculpt, honesty is the best policy in my book and I always welcome it. Thanks you again guys! Adam Dougherty (The KreatureKid)



Thanks for the input and joining in the conversation kreaturekid and it's great to see you taking the remarks both positive and 'slightly' more negative in your stride and saying honesty is the best policy. I always think it's best that companies like Moebius know of any 'possible' concerns before the kit goes into the tooling process.

I take your point about the face and overall despite my concerns about the top of the arms and shoulders it looks like you've done a great job. I also like the approach Moebius and you have taken with this kit too and the choice of pose (plus the female interest). 

Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looks cool to me, kudos Adam!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

kreaturekid said:


> I want to pitch in here, Im really glad you guys are liking the sculpt. ...I really do appreciate your guys critiques and remarks about the sculpt, honesty is the best policy in my book and I always welcome it. Thanks you again guys! Adam Dougherty (The KreatureKid)


Adam,

I think you did a great job on this kit and I'm really excited about getting one when it comes out!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Frank and Adam, this will definitely be on my buy list as soon as it comes out. I like the sculpt Adam, a lot, as I am not anal retentive about exactness for figure kits. Capture it nicely with no glaring flaws and I am happy and yours looks much better than that. I'm also waiting for Frank to do the Wolfman so we have Moebius versions of all the classic monsters. I wouldn't mind if he decided to do a new version of the witch either, one of my favorite kits when I was a kid.

Bob K.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will a Ben Chapman alternate head be included?


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow! With zippers and buttons! I like that!

I'm 200% sure Adam has gone the superextra mile to do it as perfect as possible. Of course there are some limitations to the shape as this is a inyected plastic kit, not resin or vinyl. I think the sculpt is looking terrific, it has the feel and look from the film and that is sooo hard to capture! I love too the open mounth open gill head, it reminds me so much to the creature close ups seen in the movie!

Being one of my favourite monsters ever I'll be getting a couple! 


Please Adam keep us posted


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spinner44 said:


> I'm 200% sure Adam has gone the superextra mile to do it as perfect as possible. Of course there are some limitations to the shape as this is a inyected plastic kit, not resin or vinyl.


Not to mention approval of the final sculpt from the boneheads at Universal. If Adam had total control over the final product I know it would absolutely be the best Creature sculpt we've ever seen. If we're very lucky interference by the licensors at Universal will be minimal; otherwise the Creature is likely to have sunglasses, board shorts, and flip-flops.


----------



## spinner44 (Aug 7, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> Not to mention approval of the final sculpt from the boneheads at Universal. If Adam had total control over the final product I know it would absolutely be the best Creature sculpt we've ever seen. If we're very lucky interference by the licensors at Universal will be minimal; otherwise the Creature is likely to have sunglasses, board shorts, and flip-flops.


You're absolutely right. Keeping fingers crossed and hoping the Universal guys have some common sense


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Creature kit looks great!!


----------

